# Hand Shaper - This Is Really Cool.......



## YYCHM (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Darren (Jan 22, 2022)

I can't even imagine...

you'd definitely get real good at sharpening your HSS based on effort required..


----------



## whydontu (Jan 22, 2022)

we applaud excellence, no matter it’s form

that being said, and I’m a Luddite who uses hand tools often rather than power tools, that particular exercise is insane.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 22, 2022)

whydontu said:


> we applaud excellence, no matter it’s form
> 
> that being said, and I’m a Luddite who uses hand tools often rather than power tools, that particular exercise is insane.



Could you hand tool a dovetail that fits a QCTP?


----------



## Darren (Jan 22, 2022)

Dovetails are easy to overshoot ...a few thou makes a big difference. Maybe this guy is onto something...


----------



## whydontu (Jan 22, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Could you hand tool a dovetail that fits a QCTP?


Gosh, I’d love to, but my current unfinished project schedule has me booked until 2027-ish.

In preparation for my snotty answer, I looked up photos of Maudslay’s 1801 screwcutting lathe. It has dovetails on the compound, probably done with chisels, files, and scraping.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 23, 2022)

Even today, if you really want to fit a dovetail and gib properly, its hand tool work.

Nevertheless, doing the bulk of the machining by hand?  Not for me.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 4, 2022)

On the other end of the shaper scale, Cutting Edge Engineering just posted a video of his Klopp 1000H shaper. Some big ships falling from that machine.
 Some time ago i printed plans for a hand powered shaper, no ides where i got the plans from or what i did with them.


----------

